

GMail down - Users are receiving an error with number 502 - denzil_correa
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1368469799000&sid=1&iid=2e5e95f2805d63ab43f9a5cab70b585c

======
denzil_correa
An update from GMail

    
    
        The issue is affecting less than 0.75% of users. The affected users are 
        located in India, Middle East and South East Asia. The errors may appear 
        sporadic and could go away when the page is refreshed.

